# Problèmes installation Windows 10 avec BootCamp



## gyzmo58 (31 Octobre 2016)

Bonjour, j'essaie d'installer Windows 10 sur mon MacBookPro de 2015, avec Boot Camp. Le problème est qu'au bout d'un moment pendant l'exécution de la tache, le partitionement commence et
tout d'un coup, une fenêtre s'ouvre et m'indique que celui-ci ne peut pas se faire.
Merci de votre aide.Bonne soirée.


----------



## Madalvée (31 Octobre 2016)

As tu déjà plusieurs partitions ?


----------



## gyzmo58 (31 Octobre 2016)

Bonsoir, non aucune.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (31 Octobre 2016)

Salut

Que te renvoie dans le terminal :
*diskutil list
diskutil cs list*


----------



## gyzmo58 (31 Octobre 2016)

Last login: Mon Oct 31 06:33:12 on console

MacBook-Pro-de-Patrick:~ nono58$ diskutil list

/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.3 GB   disk0

   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1

   2:          Apple_CoreStorage mac OS Sierra           499.4 GB   disk0s2

   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3


/dev/disk1 (internal, virtual):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:                            mac OS Sierra          +499.0 GB   disk1

                                Logical Volume on disk0s2

                                8D71A964-891A-4E73-AB84-53F3B665E6E0

                                Unencrypted


/dev/disk2 (external, physical):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk2

   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk2s1

   2:                  Apple_HFS macOS Sierra 10.12 I... 11.8 GB    disk2s2

   3:                  Apple_HFS Clone mac OS Sierra     487.2 GB   disk2s3

   4:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk2s4


/dev/disk3 (external, physical):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *3.0 TB     disk3

   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk3s1

   2:                  Apple_HFS Time Machine            3.0 TB     disk3s2


/dev/disk4 (disk image):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:                            CCSA_X64FRE_FR-FR_DV5  +4.2 GB     disk4


MacBook-Pro-de-Patrick:~ nono58$


----------



## gyzmo58 (31 Octobre 2016)

MacBook-Pro-de-Patrick:~ nono58$ diskutil cs list

CoreStorage logical volume groups (1 found)

|

+-- Logical Volume Group C3D04993-BA9B-4B34-911E-897A5494E78E

    =========================================================

    Name:         mac OS Sierra

    Status:       Online

    Size:         499418034176 B (499.4 GB)

    Free Space:   18903040 B (18.9 MB)

    |

    +-< Physical Volume A759E3BA-1389-4DBF-981B-9DC8D63CB65F

    |   ----------------------------------------------------

    |   Index:    0

    |   Disk:     disk0s2

    |   Status:   Online

    |   Size:     499418034176 B (499.4 GB)

    |

    +-> Logical Volume Family 41458F43-B3CA-4EFC-81BC-975A769289BB

        ----------------------------------------------------------

        Encryption Type:         None

        |

        +-> Logical Volume 8D71A964-891A-4E73-AB84-53F3B665E6E0

            ---------------------------------------------------

            Disk:                  disk1

            Status:                Online

            Size (Total):          499046809600 B (499.0 GB)

            Revertible:            Yes (no decryption required)

            LV Name:               mac OS Sierra

            Volume Name:           mac OS Sierra

            Content Hint:          Apple_HFS

MacBook-Pro-de-Patrick:~ nono58$


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (31 Octobre 2016)

As-tu essayé de débrancher (éjecter) tes 2 DDE avant de lancer le partitionnement BootCamp?
Sinon quel est le message lors du lancement bootcamp?

Tu peux tenter de supprimer le Corestorage (pas de risque pour tes  données :
*diskutil cs revert  8D71A964-891A-4E73-AB84-53F3B665E6E0*
puis relancer bootcamp.


----------



## macomaniac (31 Octobre 2016)

Je pense qu'il y a une erreur de taille interne au *Groupe de Volumes Logiques* : le *Volume Physique* faisant *499,4 Go* et le *Volume Logique* *499,0 Go* > ce qui fait quand même une différence appréciable de *400 Mo*. 

Ce type d'erreur bloque un repartitionnement. Opérer la réversion du *CoreStorage* par la commande de *Jean* paraît opportun. Et peut-être même une réparation du système de fichiers en mode *Recovery*.


----------



## gyzmo58 (1 Novembre 2016)

Bonjour à tous, j'ai essayé vos deux expériences et j'ai enfin réussi à installer windows 10. Merci à vous deux, c'est super sympa.
Bonne après midi à tous.


----------

